# Recommendations for Cheap Projectors



## Mitchie23 (Sep 6, 2019)

Hello There, I'm trying to put up a small home theater. The room is around 10X10m and wall height around 15m. My budget is below $100 for the projector and maybe $50 for a pull-down screen. I checked some reviews and saw some brands like Vankyo, DBpower, ABOX, and Fezibo screen all within budget. Got very helpful information from the Wireshopper - thewiredshopper.com/best-cheap-affordable-projectors-to-buy. Has anyone had any experience with these before?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Not likely anyone here has used those projectors. You’ll probably have to pick one based on those reviews.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Mitchie23 said:


> Hello There, I'm trying to put up a small home theater. The room is around 10X10m and wall height around 15m.


Unless there's a conversion problem your room would measure 33 feet x 33 feet x 49 feet, so over 53,300 cubic feet. There are some apartments buildings smaller then that. 



Mitchie23 said:


> My budget is below $100 for the projector and maybe $50 for a pull-down screen. I checked some reviews and saw some brands like Vankyo, DBpower, ABOX, and Fezibo screen all within budget. Got very helpful information from the Wireshopper - thewiredshopper.com/best-cheap-affordable-projectors-to-buy. Has anyone had any experience with these before?


Unfortunately I have never heard of those brands so I can't help much. I wasn't even aware they sold projectors for $100. Are you sure that price is correct? You can't even buy a tiny screen for a laptop for $100.


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

Mitchie23 said:


> Hello There, I'm trying to put up a small home theater. The room is around 10X10m and wall height around 15m. My budget is below $100 for the projector and maybe $50 for a pull-down screen. I checked some reviews and saw some brands like Vankyo, DBpower, ABOX, and Fezibo screen all within budget. Got very helpful information from the Wireshopper - thewiredshopper.com/best-cheap-affordable-projectors-to-buy. Has anyone had any experience with these before?


I'm sorry, but spending $150 on a used HDTV will produce better images than an projector and screen that small. This is about the worst waste of money I've heard of. I've seen how BAD $1500 projectors look and wouldn't own one. I can only guess at how bad a $100 projector (or less) would look. You do know that none of those projectors probably have HDTV resolution (1920x1080 resolution) so you'll be limited to blurry pixels that are too large for HD video (blurry because the lens you get in a $100 projector will S+U+C+K). And some projectors may not even be able to focus with the screen 10 feet from the projector. You would get WILDLY better images from a used 5 year old flat panel 1920x1080 TV (around 65-inches diagonal). You can certainly do what you are asking about, but let's say the images on a 5 year old 1080p TV are evaluated to be a "10" for reference. The same people (who know video) would likely rate images from a sub-$100 projector with a sub-$50 screen as being about "2" in image quality. There will be nothing close to black on-screen with a projector that cheap. If you make the screen the same size as a 65-inch diagonal TV, you'll get probably 7 to 10 times more light from a flat panel TV than from a cheap projector/screen combo.


----------



## Paul_G_San_Mateo (Dec 12, 2019)

Mitchie23 said:


> Hello There, I'm trying to put up a small home theater. The room is around 10X10m and wall height around 15m. My budget is below $100 for the projector and maybe $50 for a pull-down screen. I checked some reviews and saw some brands like Vankyo, DBpower, ABOX, and Fezibo screen all within budget. Got very helpful information from the Wireshopper - thewiredshopper.com/best-cheap-affordable-projectors-to-buy. Has anyone had any experience with these before?


That review site has serious problems. I looked at the review of the ABOX which sells for $99.99 (with $30 off today at Amazon), and the review says it is "3000 lumens" but the Amazon page has manufacturer spec of "High Brightness of 100 Lumen" so the review site is just a lie. None of those LED projectors have anything 3000 lumens. None of those cheap LED projectors will give you a good result.
If you want a modest "home theater" for your room at your budget, you'll get a better result with a modest-sized (55 inch for example) 1080p LCD TV from LG, Sharp, Samsung or Visio for less than $200.
MUCH better result.


----------

